# January Thaw



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2011)

Hopefully this is it.  About 50 F here in Middlebury.  We've lost a lot of snow.  MRG is down from 33 to 3 trails and may be closing.  The Rikert Ski Center at Breadloaf had a a solid 12 inch base yesterday and we went today to find that they were down to like 4-6 inches.  The manager would not take people's money because of the conditions.  

But....according to *Josh Fox's blog for MRG* it is about to turn colder and snowier like what we had going in December.  Fingers crossed!  I'd rather get the annual Thaw done now so we can get back to


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah here we've lost all our snow in the yard and we had a foot . My regional area  mtn has only lost 4 trails with 22/26 open but  its wet stuf right now . It's supposed to turn tonite up here so maybe by monday things will be improved


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2011)

Unbelievable week...started out with hurricane force winds, windchills around zero or below, and a foot plus of snow--ends in the 50s.


----------



## roark (Jan 1, 2011)

Well that's a fine how-do-you-do. Been away since the 15th..
hopefully I get to experience winter part deuce.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2011)

Was at Snow today. Any trail without snow making will almost definitely be bare ground after the rain comes through tomorrow. No surprise MRG took such a terrible hit considering their current lack of base and last week's storm pretty much missing them. Hopefully they can bounce back.

On the flip side, this might have been the best Christmas week for ski areas this century. Christmas always seems to be either a wash out or hard pack. December in general was really good (though not as good as usual for the usual suspects, I didn't ski Vermont once in December...).

Any ways, they are saying back to the cold after the rain and maybe some snow next weekend. It'll be game on again before you know it. And at least we get the "January Thaw" out of the way very early.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm hoping the resorts made boatloads of money. Really.
I'm also hoping that the snowpack remains.  It seems that if you can preserve snowpack, the ground stays cold and the future snow accumulates more effectively.

Turning my eyes toward precip on the next negative Celsius day.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm hoping the resorts made boatloads of money. Really.
> I'm also hoping that the snowpack remains.  It seems that if you can preserve snowpack, the ground stays cold and the future snow accumulates more effectively.
> 
> Turning my eyes toward precip on the next negative Celsius day.



I know that Mount Snow had atleast 1 record day (and possibly 3) since Wednesday!  And the Deerfield Valley is PACKED right now - 1 1/2 to 2 hour waits at restaurants the last few days and "no vacancy" signs all over the place!

Glass 1/2 full perspective now, this thaw the last few days will let the resorts see snowmaking wise where the mega December efforts left some thin areas and be able to take care of them in the coming days/weeks to set things up solid for a good rest of the season!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 2, 2011)

Ditto, just hope this will be _it_.:roll:
So much for January backcountry depths....  Starting to look like the year for me to hit the Rockies....


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2011)

Look out, the big one is at hand...
Stowe cancels Fun in the Sun Run, Response is slowed since snow removal equipment is in storage.  Golf games canceled.  

Northeast Stunned By Freak January Snowfall

Bad news man... :blink:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 2, 2011)

Today it reached 48 here but I'm happy we still have about 4" of snow in the yard.  I was hoping it wouldn't all melt off.  Should be low in the teens and 20's and highs in the 30's for the next several days at least.


----------

